# I think you'll be lining up for this challenge - who's in?



## SquarePeg (Sep 21, 2017)

Next week's challenge is ----> Leading Lines!

Post 1 photo each day that uses leading lines to enhance the composition. 


If you can't post every day that's fine.  Join in as often as you can.  It's not a contest so there are no winners or losers (and no prizes).  These challenges are just for fun and to get us all out there shooting more often so let's try to post only new photos. 

Thanks to all who have sent me ideas for future challenges.  We've got quite a few week's worth in the bank now but more are always welcome.  This week's challenge idea has been stolen from dogwood photography's 52 week challenge 2017.

ETA - this challenge starts on Saturday.  I'll post a new thread for the photos.


----------



## waday (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm in


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm in.


----------



## limr (Sep 21, 2017)

I might have some more IP film by then!


----------



## rosh4u (Sep 21, 2017)

I will surely try!


----------



## jaomul (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm in if my two year old boy allows me!


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 22, 2017)

Very interesting theme, I'm in!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm half way in, traveling again.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 22, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> I'm half way in, traveling again.



Same for me.  I won't have a ton of time but maybe something will catch my eye.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm better at drawing lines, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 23, 2017)

Here's the link to post your photos 

Leading Lines cahllenge - post photos here


----------

